# Transmission Fluid DIY (01V)



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Here's a good DIY for the 01V automatic transmission. http://www.audiction.com/audi-maintenance/audi-01v-tipronic-transmission-fluid-change/

And here's the kit I'm thinking about buying:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-C5_A6-Quattro-V6_2.8L/Drivetrain/Transmission/Filter_Kits/ES261797/

OR

http://www.blauparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=F2A1007-B I'll probably add another Liter to be safe. This kit comes with a pump and some extra pan bolts.

Here's some basic info from Blauparts on the service:
http://www.blauparts.com/audi/audi_...tml#howtochangeaudiautomatictransmissionfluid

Mods, feel free to move or sticky where appropriate (add to B5 A4 FAQ?)


----------



## bigdadi (Nov 6, 2010)

http://www.zf.com/na/content/media/...service_portfolio/passenger_cars/5HP19FLA.pdf 

This is the ZF tranny mftr pdf page re changing Transmission fluid procedure starts in PAGE-6 

If your car had over 100k miles, change the differential fluid also, totally 3 front, center & rear. You will feel the car is new again.


----------

